# Sling for a 10/22?



## GeauxLSU (Oct 27, 2004)

I asked this maybe a year or so ago and nobody had any ideas at the time.  I'm trying to find a sling to put on a 10/22 that does NOT require tapping the stock.  Perhaps one that would use the forearm band screws and slip over the butt?   : 
Any ideas?  
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## rip18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Is this what you are looking for?

I don't know if you can afford it at $13.50 a set.... 

http://www.johnmasen.com/ruger1022/ruger1022swivel.html

Now I see that it requires a screw in the stock, but not the forend.  This'll take some thought on somebody's part...


----------



## rip18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Okay, somebody has put some thought into it.  

Take a look at this site:  http://www.slingsonly.com/

On the bottom, righthand side where it says "Installation Pictures" look in the dropdowns & select M16-Fixed Stock.  It looks like the "rear stock adapter" would work...


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 27, 2004)

rip18 said:
			
		

> Is this what you are looking for?
> 
> I don't know if you can afford it at $13.50 a set....
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's "half" of it.    
I've got one for my 1100 for example that uses the front screw for the forearm and then has a cradle of sorts around the butt piece.  Works great and no messing up the stock.  Surely for all the gazillion doo-dads made for 10/22s somebody makes a sling for the out of box gun?  : 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 27, 2004)

Phil,

Out of neccessity comes invention.  Rig something up.  Seems like all you need is some sort of adjustable cradle for the stock part of the gun...  Should be too hard to make one.

Maybe use some nylon strapping, and velcro, etc...?

You've been looking for a way to buy some land, could be the ticket right there.  Come up with something, field test it, patent it, and badda-bing-badda-boom, RETIREMENT! 

I am serious though, shouldn't be too hard to come up with something.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 5, 2004)

*Found it?*

Okay Phil -

     Maybe this is it.  I saw it as I was leafing through a catalog in my "reading room" last night.

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/ctd/...u=fr&mscssid=UMXJUR34UXSK9HAPSQNBHQA6PT8LCPKC

or go to:

www.cheaperthandirt.com

and in the item # spot enter ARR-004.  Make sure the 0's are zeros & the dash in the middle has no spaces.

$34.97


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 8, 2004)

Hmmm... that might just be it....
I picked up one of these from Wal-Mart for $6 (I think it was).  Primarily for shot guns but it should work.  http://www.wadwizard.com/guncaddy.htm 
We'll see.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------

